
Bad code isn’t Technical Debt, it’s an unhedged Call Option (2014) - shawndumas
http://www.ontechnicaldebt.com/blog/bad-code-isnt-technical-debt-its-an-unhedged-call-option/
======
shawndumas
A good description of the downside to an unhedged (aka naked) call option »
[https://www.investopedia.com/terms/n/nakedoption.asp](https://www.investopedia.com/terms/n/nakedoption.asp)

------
shawndumas
(A good) redux submission: previous w/highest number of comments (104) »
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8777237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8777237)

